# 2007 32frlds On Order, Due In Feb 23



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Today I went and looked at the 32FRLDS for the last time at my local dealership.







I sat and talked with the district manager for about and hour. I have known her for awhile. I don't fool with the salepeople, I go straight to the top.







Anyway I told her to order me one with the Havana interior and the free standing dinette. She got on the phone with Keystone since there were none to be found at any other dealerships near by. They told her they had one coming off the line Feb 20nd and could have it at her dealership on Feb 23rd.







So I guess for a while I am technically a two Outback owner.







This thing is huge. With the double slide the living room is one of the biggest I have ever seen.







I will post pictures after I get it home.

Leon


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WHOOPPEE!!
Leon's getting a fiver! Leon's getting a fiver!

How exciting. That is one BIG Outback you have on order there!
Congrats on your new purchase. Wise choice on the free standing dinette









Hope all goes well with the purchase. Enjoy!
Jeff


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I remember you showing that one to me when we were at Camping World on the way to Topsail....Congrats


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Now thats an upgrade


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Leon,
You did it!
I was wondering how the discussions with the Camping Time people at the show went. I had heard that they had new owners and everyone we used to deal with are gone.
Congratulations! 
Margaret willl love the kitchen, and I really like the picture window!

Dave


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow thats great. Congrats on the camper. I want to check it out in the mountains.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Wow thats great. Congrats on the camper. I want to check it out in the mountains.


Lee you don't have to wait until the mountain rally, I will have at the summer rally.









Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

So Leon...

Does this mean that all the scheduled and unscheduled events for the Summer 2007 Rally wil be held in your "flagship"?









Seriously, congratulations on the new Outback.

Are you trading the old one, or are you selling it outright?

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats awesome Leon
Sure can't wait to see pic of your new Outback









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Leon!
















Congratulations! 









I'm sure you are going to love that big beautiful Outback!
Enjoy it...we'll be waiting for photos








Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats and Good Luck









John


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Leon...that is too cool! I have been in that model and it is beautiful!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Leon!








That really is one awesome Outback! I can't wait to see photo's!

Well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Leon,

That is one BIG - BIG - BIG trailer! And really, really nice.

Pictures, please when you get it home.

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Do we want to start taking bets on how long before Leon trades up to a 1 ton dually?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

To all those interested in the Southeastern Summer Rally but do not have a trailer, no worries. Crawfish can fit 3-4 average size families (Husband, wife, 2.5 kids







)in the new 5'er. Just bring supplies for Zoom's blender and I'll bet he'll let you stay.

I think you are really gonna enjoy this one and it will be tough not to spend all of your free time on the road


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

GoVols said:


> To all those interested in the Southeastern Summer Rally but do not have a trailer, no worries. Crawfish can fit 3-4 average size families (Husband, wife, 2.5 kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ernie, we might be able to put the whole rally in there along with Zoom's tiki bar.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Wow thats great. Congrats on the camper. I want to check it out in the mountains.


Lee you don't have to wait until the mountain rally, I will have at the summer rally.









Leon








[/quote]

Good call!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Do we want to start taking bets on how long before Leon trades up to a 1 ton dually?


 Dibs on his Silverado.

Congratulations Leon. Will it fit beside the house?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback (while...soon to be)

I can't get over how big they are making these trailers. You'll have to buy more stuff to fill up the new one.

Look out Camping World...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the new OB, Leon AND Margaret!!







Couldn't happen to two nicer people.







I guess this PROBABLY has something to do with the grandkids, huh?







I'm very impressed with your new purchase.








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, Leon,
Tomorrow's the big day!! I bet you can hardly sleep tonight, and neither can Margaret!! Hope the PDI goes smoothly and you can bring it on home tomorrow. That would be great for you!!
Darlene


----------

